# who owns this beetle



## vernondriver (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah yeah I know its no mkiv, but its close enough and there is more traffic here then the beetle forum. I have a Jetta with a roof rack and the exact same lights ready to be installed, just want to ask the guy a few questions about how he did it. Oh and the stance is just tits.


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

the stance is fail on so many levels


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (Imccarthy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Imccarthy* »_the stance is fail on so many levels

QFT


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Imccarthy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Imccarthy* »_*this thread *is fail on so many levels


----------



## CEAZE_ONE (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: who owns this beetle (vernondriver)*

How duz he haz da stance?


----------



## kylesprague (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: who owns this beetle (vernondriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vernondriver* »_Oh and the stance is just *fail-boat*










 
fixed


----------



## Megaa Sparks (Apr 27, 2007)

omg lolzorz on SO many levels


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

what did we say before stance?
fitment? i cant remember.


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

you my friend have no taste or style


----------



## DubuTeaEff (May 6, 2009)

Only the stance fails? How about everything about it fails!


----------



## DubGLIguy2004 (May 7, 2007)

*Re: (DubuTeaEff)*

im pretty sure a girl drives it........or atleast a girl was driving it at vagfair


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: (DubGLIguy2004)*

Thanks, I needed a good laugh this morning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## senatorr3v (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: who owns this beetle (vernondriver)*

fresh cuppa fail in the morning.
mmmm....goes _down_ smooooth.


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: who owns this beetle (senatorr3v)*

hehe mexipoke


----------



## black lavender (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: who owns this beetle (senatorr3v)*


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: who owns this beetle (Black Lavender)*

wow
that is...
wow


----------



## JETTA420 (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: who owns this beetle (joelzy)*


----------



## Cjtycp (Oct 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubGLIguy2004* »_im pretty sure a girl drives it........or atleast a girl was driving it at vagfair


They just drilled thru the rook rack and bolted them on if i remember correctly. The wiring was really sh!tty they left them exposed and ran them into the car.


_Modified by Cjtycp at 7:32 AM 8-20-2009_


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: who owns this beetle (JETTA420)*

cant help you, but im for sure tryin to get a roof rack and put lights on it like that


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

I think that belongs to GirlWhoDrivesABeetle - name is something like that


----------



## vernondriver (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow all I wanted to know is how he hooked up his lights, and what kind of switch he used. Everyone outside the mk1 forum is a jerk.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (vernondriver)*

thats because you posted this in the mk4 forums. What did you expect? It wasnt until it was moved to the beetle forums that you got an answer.
point being, you probably should have just posted it here to begin with.


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (vernondriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vernondriver* »_Wow all I wanted to know is how he hooked up his lights, and what kind of switch he used. Everyone outside the mk1 forum is a jerk. 

Actually, what you wanted to know was who it belonged to.
Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle (May 8, 2009)

I own that beetle. so ****. what i do with my car is my business. if i wanted to be like every other vw driver i would own a jetta or gti that looked like every other car.


_Modified by GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle at 8:45 PM 8-22-2009_


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle)*

fail 
/thread


----------



## fukautomatics (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: (NB_Turbo1)*

(NB_Turbo1) = fail







leave the girl alone.. all yall did was bash her for how she wants her car,, well you know wat? your car sucks as.s and looks like shi.t and your ideas suck. and anything custom you did was a waste of money.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

i am so getting the popcorn out.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (fukautomatics)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fukautomatics* »_all yall did was bash her for how she wants her car 

You guys need to realize that the first 19 posts in this thread were made in the mk4 forums. This was moved into the beetle forums so no one reading this now actually said anything about her car.
just a heads up. So hostile these days.


----------



## fukautomatics (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: (J.Owen)*

my bad dood. wasnt aware. go beetles http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: who owns this beetle (vernondriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vernondriver* »_Oh and the stance is just tits.

Maybe these tits:


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle* »_I own that beetle. so ****. what i do with my car is my business. if i wanted to be like every other vw driver i would own a jetta or gti that looked like every other car.



YOU GO GIRL!


----------



## thugbug20v (Jul 28, 2009)

*hahaha*

dude i dont care what car your driving... that is in no way tasteful.
FAILure!


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: hahaha (thugbug20v)*

What is the saying?
To each their own....


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: hahaha (sledge0001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sledge0001* »_What is the saying?
To each their own....

exactly.
we beetle owners get it from the "other dubbers" all the time, so we should be nice to each other, no matter what we think of each others rides. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: hahaha (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_
exactly.
we beetle owners get it from the "other dubbers" all the time, so we should be nice to each other, no matter what we think of each others rides. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Nahhh.. That's no fun.


----------



## Ceraq (May 24, 2000)

I'm just curious really no offense meant... do the tires rub the fenders when you corner? Or do you swap the wheels out for shows? I think it would be cool if you did a rally beetle! Everyone is sooooo focused on 'How loooow can u goooo?!?!?" that something with a different attitude would be re-freshing








*shrug* cut da gal some slack... 
-michael


----------



## GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle (May 8, 2009)

*Re: (Ceraq)*

i leave them on everyday..the only time i take them off is if it goes to the dealer...which is never so


----------



## thugbug20v (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: hahaha (SomeMacGuy)*

if i owned a jetta and i saw another jetta that i thought was foul, i would let them kno why not let them kno their nb is foul? 
but i guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder...


----------



## fukautomatics (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: hahaha (thugbug20v)*

if you told me my car was foul, id prolly beat your a.ss and set your car on fire.








its just the golden rule we are talking about here..


_Modified by fukautomatics at 5:31 AM 8-27-2009_


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

Um, you guys do realize we're on Vortex, right? Where everyone has an opinion and they'll let you know exactly what it is?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: hahaha (fukautomatics)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fukautomatics* »_its just the golden rule we are talking about here..

stating an opinion about a car =/= beating someones ass and lighting their car on fire. Just an observation.


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

Simple...NO looks stupid. Prob handles badly and if unsafe...
IDIOT to drive this on the road


----------



## fukautomatics (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: (p3yro)*









have fun thinking inside a box.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (fukautomatics)*

its a really big box.


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Ignapu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ignapu* »_the stance is fail on so many levels

QFT x 10000000


----------



## GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle (May 8, 2009)

think the lights were bad....


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle)*

stockinteriors.com?


----------



## Kevin Rowley (Sep 6, 1999)

*Re: (vernondriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vernondriver* »_Wow all I wanted to know is how he hooked up his lights, and what kind of switch he used. Everyone outside the mk1 forum is a jerk. 

If you posted this thread in the MK1 forum lately, you would have gotten all of the above and a lot worse.
Customizing a car is a statement of one's personality and personal preferences. If the opinions of a bunch of faceless people on an internet forum about what you've done or are thinking about doing matter to you, you're probably better off leaving the car completely stock.


----------



## thugbug20v (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: (Kevin Rowley)*

hahaha that'd be the day.


----------



## KeithVH (Mar 25, 1999)

*Re: (thugbug20v)*

I don't see how this is any more FAIL that driving around on massively stretched tires with the ride height so low you're worrying about your oil pan.







Besides, assuming the lights work, it's more useful than a "wing" or "DTM Spoiler" or some such body styling on a NB. And besides, it's a tip of the hat to the old Baja Bugs of yesteryear (way before most of you were born). 
end of old fart rant.







to the OP and the car's owner.


----------



## Kevin Rowley (Sep 6, 1999)

*Re: (KeithVH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KeithVH* »_ And besides, it's a tip of the hat to the old Baja Bugs of yesteryear (way before most of you were born).

I was thinking the same thing. I think the car being talked about is a refreshing change from the same old stuff that everyone does.
But I'm an old guy as well...


----------



## DSLBUG (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: (Kevin Rowley)*

I agree. Drive what you like and feel free to do something different. There are tons of lowered NB's out there. It is played out and totally a PITA for normal everyday driving on real roads.
Here's my lifted TDI:








And my new *weedburner* exhaust:


----------



## GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle (May 8, 2009)

i was going to lift mine but the kit i found isnt compatible with ESP so...i decided to stay away from it and keep looking


----------



## O 16581 72452 5 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: (GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle)*

The pink carpet is ****in' sweet. The rest of the car, eh. Not so good on your wheel bearings having them offset like that.


----------



## GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle (May 8, 2009)

*Re: (O 16581 72452 5)*

dads a mechanic...i used to be a mechanic....dad owns a shop....not to worried about something happeneing to my car


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

Heh... I'm a mechanic at a GM dealership. No one understands my Beetle, but as I usually explain, I'd like to actually MAKE IT to work in the morning.


----------



## Cool Me (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: (Ignapu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ignapu* »_the stance is fail on so many levels

I wonder how the wheel bearings are doing....


----------



## evenkeel (Jul 6, 2005)

*loose the wheel spacers*

The bug looks nice, but it would be much better if the wheels were flush with the fenders, perhaps about 1/2 inch outwards. I have a friend with a bug that has the same wheels, except for his have black spokes. He does not have spacers installed and his bug looks really good. The pink carpet is way cool for a girl driver, 5 stars on that one. The light bar adds a lot of character. Did anyone saw the 500 horse bug racing in the Paris-Dakkar race? It has a cool light bar too. You go girl, consider loosing the spacers.


----------



## JohnnyRado (Mar 13, 2009)

In for more pics opcorn: 

Bump for girl dubber :thumbup:


----------

